# Picking the right router



## AggieHeath04 (Mar 12, 2013)

I am new to routing, and jumped head first into a large project of building a bunk bed for my kids out of rough cut lumber. I am using pecan and black walnut, and using cedar posts (stripped of bark) for the vertical structure posts. I only need the router a little bit for the actual bed part, but after I put that together I am going to add desks and dressers to the bed. Any suggestions on what router to buy. I don't want to break the bank, but I want one that will last a long time so I can do other projects as well.

Thanks!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I really like my two Bosch 1617 router combo kits. I now have one permanently in the router table. 

To be honest, from my experience talking with people, just about any 2+HP is going to perform well. I would make sure whatever router you buy includes a 1/2" collet and 1/4" collet. Take a close look at the swappable base routers, as you can get a of bang for your buck with having both a fixed base for the table and plunge base for hand held usage.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

AggieHeath04 said:


> I am new to routing, and jumped head first into a large project of building a bunk bed for my kids out of rough cut lumber. I am using pecan and black walnut, and using cedar posts (stripped of bark) for the vertical structure posts. I only need the router a little bit for the actual bed part, but after I put that together I am going to add desks and dressers to the bed. Any suggestions on what router to buy. I don't want to break the bank, but I want one that will last a long time so I can do other projects as well.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Heath - Welcome to the forum
For a nice, entry level router this Craftsman is hard to beat
Craftsman 2-hp Fixed/Plunge Router : Power Up With Deals at Sears.
It is a DIY level router so doesn't have the fit/finish of the Bosch and I doubt it would stand up to industrial use that the Bosch is designed for but it is also a leaves you with a lot more money that can be invested in bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 
I would stack the 2 1/4 Craftsman router up with the Bosch and it would come out the same if not just a little bit in front of the Bosch, it comes with all the extra items that you must buy for the Bosch 
I would not call the Bosch a industrial type router like I would call the 3 1/4hp PC. it's bigger in all the ways and made to run all day long unlike the Bosch 2 1/4 hp.

Craftsman 2.5-hp Fixed/Plunge Router : Power Up With Deals at Sears

===


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

++ on The Craftsman, every feature of Bosch, more for home use, but an excellent choice for $100 less!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another vote for the Bosch 1617 combo...
about as bullet proof as you can get...
and they do last a long time w/o the planned obsolescence that everybody else seems to have built into their routers...
mine are used in production...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reality check time. Yes, the Craftsman is a very good deal for the price but there are some important differences. Lets start by looking at the exploded view of both models in photo #1. Similar construction but not quite as beefy. It should be similar, the Craftsman design was a clone of the 1617 which has been around for 20 years now?

Craftsman industrial quality? I don't think so. Bosch motors have been used for years in machines that shape eyeglass lenses. Machines that run an average of 8 hours a day. Based on this Bosch provides the maintenance schedule shown in photo #2. My two 1617 motors have been trouble free for over 12 years on the original brushes and bearings. Only time will tell how long the Craftsman models will last and IF Sears will have parts for them.

Let's compare things that can make a difference to users. How does the plunge depth compare? Craftsman: 2-1/8", Bosch: 2-15/16". Over 3/4" more plunge depth; to me this is a pretty good advantage. Collets? Both come with 1/4" and 1/2" but Bosch also has 3/8" and 8 mm available. That is a big advantage if you want to use one of the jigs that requires 8 mm shank bits. The 3/8" collet lets people use inexpensive HSS end mills. Craftsman includes accessories and that is a plus. Bosch surveyed woodworkers and asked what they wanted included in the kit, this is the reason why accessories are sold as individual items. Note there is an average difference in price of less than $30.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> Reality check time. Similar construction but not quite as beefy.
> 
> Really, Mike , you can tell that from artist's parts breakdown? Gimme a break!
> 
> ...


I'll give the plunge depth and collet issues. Dont' think the collet thing is that big a deal for the average user, but it is still a valid point!

$30 difference? Really? How about comparing to the 12A model(Bosch is 12A, no?)?

The 12A Craftsman is on sale for $107.99! Show me a 1617EVSK for 137.99 and I may well buy it!

The Bosch may well be a better router, but jeesh, lets at least compare on _FACTS_.

P.S. Oh, and change bearings even every 400 hours? At 8 hours/day(yes I know most won't run that much, but it was your example!) that's every 10 weeks! I would hope it would last for years if you rebuild it every 2 1/2 months... think I could easier afford to throw away a Craftsman every several years!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> Reality check time. Yes, the Craftsman is a very good deal for the price but there are some important differences. Lets start by looking at the exploded view of both models in photo #1. Similar construction but not quite as beefy. It should be similar, the Craftsman design was a clone of the 1617 which has been around for 20 years now?
> 
> Craftsman industrial quality? I don't think so. Bosch motors have been used for years in machines that shape eyeglass lenses. Machines that run an average of 8 hours a day. Based on this Bosch provides the maintenance schedule shown in photo #2. My two 1617 motors have been trouble free for over 12 years on the original brushes and bearings. Only time will tell how long the Craftsman models will last and IF Sears will have parts for them.
> 
> Let's compare things that can make a difference to users. How does the plunge depth compare? Craftsman: 2-1/8", Bosch: 2-15/16". Over 3/4" more plunge depth; to me this is a pretty good advantage. Collets? Both come with 1/4" and 1/2" but Bosch also has 3/8" and 8 mm available. That is a big advantage if you want to use one of the jigs that requires 8 mm shank bits. The 3/8" collet lets people use inexpensive HSS end mills. Craftsman includes accessories and that is a plus. Bosch surveyed woodworkers and asked what they wanted included in the kit, this is the reason why accessories are sold as individual items. Note there is an average difference in price of less than $30.


Well said Mike...

My oldest Bosch is about 31 or 32 years old and repair parts are still available...
it has a 1/4" slot cutter in it and it has cut miles and miles of one pass slot 11/16" deep... and I mean miles...
the newest are about a year or less... time will tell... (4ea of the 23's)

I change routers.. not bits...
also the bottom line is important to me....
I haven't time, effort nor money to put up w/ something that isn't going to work for me and help the bottom line look good...

All of the crapsman routers that I have ever owned are long time gone to the junk bin...
every PC I have has been repaired more than once except for three that I can't locate parts for.....

My friends and employees have Sears, Hitachi, Ryobie, Freud, Triton, HF, PC, DeWalt, Skill, Makita and a sundry of other brands...
to the router,(but not Makita) after 4/5/6 years parts become scarce or nonexistent...

many have collet issues, run out, adjustment problems, breaking components, bearing/bushing failures, plunge hang ups or they just die (BBQ'd motors) because they* ARE NOT* production machines... 

How is that when these routers die the owners replace them with Bosch because ot their own experiences with mine...
or when there a mix of brands to use on the job the Bosch routers are the 1st one to be picked up...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dmeadows said:


> I'll give the plunge depth and collet issues. Dont' think the collet thing is that big a deal for the average user, but it is still a valid point!
> 
> $30 difference? Really? How about comparing to the 12A model(Bosch is 12A, no?)?
> 
> ...


144$ at Sears...
180$ at CPO (Bosch)


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have both, Craftsman and Bosch. I only bought the Craftsman because it was cheaper
and it was a secondary router. It is used in a RT that was given to me. 
Hands down, Bosch is the better router. I have had Craftsman routers in the past. Same
old story, obsolete parts. The ones that are available, you do not need. I have had
some issues with Sears over my lifetime. It never used to be that way. 
If you want it to last, Go Bosch. Very smooth, especially the plunge base action.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, if you click the link BJ provided which is the Craftsman model closest to the 1617 you will see it is on sale for $144 but regular $160. Amazon has the 1617EVSPK for $189. These ARE the facts. Prices vary around the country and on average there is just a $30 difference. Good deals pop up all the time.

When new members ask which router to buy I say the Craftsman model that sells for about $100 is the most value for the least money and the Bosch 1617EVSPK is a better choice if it fits their budget. Both have their place and no one router is right for everyone.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

There was this large billboard sign on one of the the highway to the Lake of the Ozarks concerning a very expensive boat that one of the bigger marina's there sold. It has snapped into my mind on numerous occasions on a number of items,,,,,"Buy the Best and only Cry Once".

A couple of decades ago when Norm Abram in his show went to Porter Cables for that show's tour. I remember the head of PC at that time looking into the camera stating, how important it was for the bearing in a router to be of very good quality. But ,,,,,also just as important, but to a degree more so ,was the combination of the metals that the company picked to do the casting that ultimately surrounded and supported that bearing. The lateral force (side ways) applied in these router against these high spinning bearings, and then onto that bearings material casting is tremendous for the amount of surface area that they occupy. You can have a good bearing ,but if that casting get worn, then what is the end result ?? 

Here is another example of what I mean, some what different but meant to illustrate how important material casting is ,first handed experience.
Several years back I started to build my shop. Found out that the Delta floor model 12" drill press had the same HP motor, same throw, same head design as their table top model. just a shorter shaft. Since my shop is small I opt for the table top. At the same time there at the woodworking show they had this deal if I bought the drill press there and then I could buy their largest Delta's drum sanders kit for a song. I did. About a couple of months later I went to drill a hole threw a piece of 2" wood and as I lowered the bit to the pre punched center the bit skipped sideways. We had a factory authorize Delta/Porter Cable for 4 state repair center located in my town. So off to the center I go. Carry it in onto the desk and explain my situation, first question,,,"Did you use this drill press for a sander ", "Yelp" my answer with a broad smile, "and I use your kit". "You just voided your warranty". "Huh," not thinking I heard it right. "This drill was not meant to have that much lateral force applied to its casting, and you have ruined that casting and you have just voided you warranty"

I found out latter that my drill press was made over seas in the Asia rim, That this is at the same time Delta left the US for a cheaper manufactured cost and a higher bottom line for them. They lost control of their quality.

Point meant, you may have good bearing, and they with some effort could be replaced. but what if that machines maker did not spend the money on the better metal that supports that bearing, and that shaft with that good bearing moves sideways. What do you have then, when though it still shines sitting there in front of you with all of those nice bells & whisles,,just like new ?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> Duane, if you click the link BJ provided which is the Craftsman model closest to the 1617 you will see it is on sale for $144 but regular $160. Amazon has the 1617EVSPK for $189. These ARE the facts. Prices vary around the country and on average there is just a $30 difference. Good deals pop up all the time.
> 
> When new members ask which router to buy I say the Craftsman model that sells for about $100 is the most value for the least money and the Bosch 1617EVSPK is a better choice if it fits their budget. Both have their place and no one router is right for everyone.


Yes I know BJ's link is to the 14A Craftsman and yes the plunge base is more similar to the 1617. Don't see much if any difference in the fixed base in either Craftsman's 12A or 14A or the 1617 for that matter. However the 14A DOES have an extra 1/4HP(.32HP if you actually do the math). Perhaps THAT is why it closer in cost to the 1617? Comparing both companies 12A rated routers.. there is about $82 difference. Other than differences in the plunge base, that would seem a more fair comparison to me. 

As 2 of my three Craftsman routers have run fine for 18 and 25 years(my third is a few years old) I don't think the "more Industrialness" is that much of an advantage to me. My 3.25HP Craftsman cost about $169 when I bought it. Hmm... $9.39 a year and falling ever year. If it dies this afternoon, I will be VERY happy with it's performance!

Even the $59 cheapie Chinese 2HP plunge router I have has been running for 8 years, I use it when I need a bit more power or plunge capability freehand, than my PC 690 has!

As for parts availability, I keep seeing posts looking parts or accessories for older Bosch/Makita/PC routers that are no longer available. If/when Bosch upgrades/replaces/discontinues the 1617, do you really believe that will not also happen to it?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The only Bosch router that I am aware of that parts are not readily available for is the 1611 which has been out of production for over 20 years and Bosch still has some parts for it.


----------



## Taco (Mar 5, 2013)

*WOW this got long fast....*



AggieHeath04 said:


> I am new to routing, ... I don't want to break the bank, but I want one that will last a long time so I can do other projects as well.
> 
> Thanks!


OK getting away from the fanboyisms and back to the OP...

Heath, I'm buying my first router in (cough, let's just say a long time) and just did the research... here's some pointers as I see them. [warning opinions ahead]

1) Owning a router without a table is pointless.

2) Routers come in 2 types. Fixed and plunge. Higher end routers are available with both bases (often sold as combos) so if buy the combo and you leave the fixed base in the table and use the plunge hand-held, you're kinda-sorta-in-a-way getting two routers. (in that you still have to move the motor off the table but the annoyance is greatly reduced)

3) In 'grades' of router, as I see it, there are four. Each has its positives and negatives. 

*Grade 1*- Harbor Freight $60 bucks or whatever. (see also Skil, Ryobi et al) I guess if you're on a budget start here... but while I buy a ton of stuff at HF, a router ain't one of them. Disposable paint brushes sure, but a router implies precision. Harbor Freight != Precision. Lastly DO NOT buy a 1/4" only router.

*Grade 2* - Craftsman $120 type. Sears has positioned itself and 'near professional quality at lower price.' OK fine. I own lots of craftsman hand tools. I disdain their power tools. If they supported their power tools better I'd be a big big fan, but they don't so I'm not. (did I mention there were some opinions here)

*Grade 3 * - $120 fixed - $199 combo. Now you hit the pro/advanced arena. If you're on this forum but still asking about what to buy, I'm going to guess you're somewhere between grade 2 and here. Lemme outline the major options as I see them.

-The Porter Cable 690 is legendary with cabinetmakers and is basically the industry standard router. IMO it would be hard to ever argue against their purchase. Bulletproof and precise. HOWEVER. It is an older design and lacking in many features. It is fixed speed and (unless someone can link me otherwise) you can not adjust the height from above the table. (that's a deal breaker for me) If you want to spend the money for a speed control and a router lift you'd get best in class performance... but if you spent that money you'd be in the next class up!

- The Bosch 1492XYZQLR-3782i combo. (or whatever they call it :blink Variable speed, it comes with the key to adjust above the table right in the box. Knuckleheads used non standard bushing so you need to buy theirs or an adapter. More annoyance than showstopper. They have some real reliability issues. Read the plethora of bad reviews on Amazon. It -appears- they finally after a few years ran out of defective switches and sourced new ones. Bang for the buck at $186 or whatever it is, probably impossible to beat.

- Hitachi KM12VC (jealous of Bosch's naming I guess) Gets great reviews, 5 year warranty and 20 decibels quieter than others. (minus cutter noise) 10 bucks cheaper than the Bosch and includes template guide adaptor, centering gauge and sub-base plate making it considerable cheaper like for like. If I could adjust it from above the table, I would have bought it already.

- Dewalt whatever. (sorry D guys but) Hate Dewalt. Don't get why I have to pay $100 more for often inferior products because it is yellow. (in fairness Dewalt is better in the last few years) So they make a router in this class but I don't know much about it. I did look at it to make sure I was not missing a sleeper but didn't see anything compelling. 

*Grade 4* Makita, Triton, Festool et al. I can afford them but I just can't justify them. IF I did fine, fine woodworking for a living or maybe when I retire and have the time to appreciate them ok, but I'm good in class 3.

OK so if you're still awake, I broke down and went with Bosch. I'm a PC fan and gosh I wish that Hitachi could be adjusted from above the table but in the end, the bang for the buck got me. I picked the Bosch warts and all. 

BTW If you've never had a table and don't get the point of wanting to change height from above the table, take my word for it that it is a PITA.

Now here's the thing. You can make a solid argument for any device depending on the user. Heck the little $59 Skil at Home Depot can be adjusted from above the table. Like mostly everything in life, which router is 'better' depends on the needs of the user. So there are my opinions from my chair, I openly admit my biases in cases like Dewalt and Craftsman. YMMV. Also obviously this list is in no way complete.

But remember this... you can get by with a cheapo deluxe sander or even miter saw but routers are all about precision. Budget more money here and save money elsewhere. (I buy 2 buck clamps from HF and love them.)


----------



## bigdogg (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, I just joined yesterday and feel this is going to help out a lot. I have owned a lot of Craftsman tools with no issues, but after reading this, and the amount I will have to spend, I believe the Bosch is the way to go also. I would never had even considered quite of few issues that have been brought up here, so thank you guys!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> The only Bosch router that I am aware of that parts are not readily available for is the 1611 which has been out of production for over 20 years and Bosch still has some parts for it.


I have the 1611 and yes parts are available...


----------



## some1else (Mar 24, 2013)

*My 2 cents*

Hi, 
I couldn't resist weighing in on this thread. I have done carpentry and steel work over the last 35 years both as a job and for fun. My opinion is not formed from power equipment produced in the last few years, because I haven't bought any newer Craftsman power tools in a while, but I have never had a Craftsman power tool that held up to any real use. Always bearings and motors wearing out. I use to see refurbished power tools at Sears, lots of them, that must say something. I love their hand tools though.
I have been using the Bosch 1617 combo for the last couple of years and they are pretty good. I couldn't find my 1/2 collet for it and called Bosch and they sent me a new one no charge. (pay-back plug)
I plan on running a raised panel bit soon and I am worried about running it in a 2 1/4 router, but hate to buy a 3+ hp for that.

My first post so it may not make sense.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, making raised panels can be done with 1-1/2 hp in home owner situations by taking small cuts until the full depth is reached. Vertical panel raising bits cost less, are safer to use and require less power than traditional panel raising bits. Your 1617 will do this with no problem. The photo shows a raised panel that was cut with a traditional panel raising bit in a PC 690 with the D handle base. This was done with a special jig and is not something beginners should try.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Taco, the Bosch 1617EVSPK only got bad reviews from people who did not have a good working knowledge of routers or were too stupid to read the manual. This is the combo kit all others are based on. Bosch did get a shipment of defective switches several years ago but they were quickly replaced and Bosch will replace a switch at no charge or ship you the part to do it your self... even out of warranty.

The Bosch quick release guide bushing adapter makes it easy to change guide bushings with a bit installed. This is a great time saver when working with templates. You do not need to change your depth setting to change bushings like you do with most other routers. Knucklehead? I don't think so.


----------



## bnaboatbuilder (Jan 10, 2013)

Another factor to consider, and it was a large factor for me, was dust collection when using a router freehand. Routers make a crap load of a mess. I have my bandsaw, table saw, jointer all on a 4" dust collection setup, nothing fancy, just a Grizzly wall hanging collector going out to three blast gates and hoses. My planer uses the same hose pulled off of the table saw. I can now work in my home shop (an insulated bow roof shed) and have minimal mess.

As for routing, I started with the Bosch Colt, added the plunge base end of last year, and now a couple MRC23 routers. Both of the those models have dust collection kits that work darn well. Connected to my Fein Turbo II vac and using a Bosch hose, I have so little dust or chips laying around after freehand routing.

I go by user reviews heavily but also how loud a tool is and how well I can control dust with it as well. Quality, brand reliability and accessories are important. Some routers have dust collection adapters and some don't or they don't market it well enough to know.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

some1else said:


> Hi,
> I couldn't resist weighing in on this thread. I have done carpentry and steel work over the last 35 years both as a job and for fun. My opinion is not formed from power equipment produced in the last few years, because I haven't bought any newer Craftsman power tools in a while, but I have never had a Craftsman power tool that held up to any real use. Always bearings and motors wearing out. I use to see refurbished power tools at Sears, lots of them, that must say something. I love their hand tools though.
> I have been using the Bosch 1617 combo for the last couple of years and they are pretty good. I couldn't find my 1/2 collet for it and called Bosch and they sent me a new one no charge. (pay-back plug)
> I plan on running a raised panel bit soon and I am worried about running it in a 2 1/4 router, but hate to buy a 3+ hp for that.
> ...



Welcome to the forum, John.

The post made sense to me.....


----------



## Routergirl3 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Disapointed*

Hi, I just joined the site afew minutes ago and am very disapointed that a simple request from someone has turned into a battle of ego's.

Wake up boys and become men!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry router girl
But the thread you are following is not a response to your question as of a minute ago no one has answer you , go back fill out your name so we know what to call you and fill out what equipment you have then maybe someone can tell what will work for you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Routergirl, there_ is_ a lot of confusion about the facts. This is not about ego but about providing accurate information. As with most things you get what you pay for. There is a reason one router sells for $100, another for $200 and the Festool OF2200EB for $850 here and more than twice that in Oz. All of the routers mentioned will spin the bits but there is a world of difference in how long they last and the precision varies a great deal. Unless you have a 110 vac transformer in your shop none of the routers mentioned here will be of any use to you. Decent brands to choose from in Oz include Hitachi, Bosch blue series and Makita. If you are looking for a router for table mounted use only then a Triton is a good choice.


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Quaking-In-My-Boots over Craftsman Order*

Reading through this thread, I saw the John Schaben note recommending the 12-Amp, 2-HP Craftsman router as a DIY starter router only (not saying it was better than the Bosch, just saying it was cheaper). Instead of reading the ongoing comments, I went right to the Sears online site and saw the fixed base Craftsman 12-amp, 2-HP for $76, so I went ahead and ordered it. Now, after returning here & reading the negatives against Craftsman, it sounds like I should cancel the order.

The difference in price is a big deal on my budget (did you know that mental health counsellors make $11 TO $14 per hour?). I may use the router for small projects a few times a year, and I'm not going to be doing raised panel or anything fancy. So I feel like I can't justify the bigger expense if I'm not really going to put the machine through it's paces. 

With this affordable router, I might be able to buy the Grizzly $130 RT; so for the same price of the Bosch Router kit, I can have a decent/not great router and a decent/not great table.

But if you guys think I'm making a big mistake, tell me!!!!!! And I'll cancel the order before my doom is sealed!:fie:

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

all the sears routers I've had have died of bearing, housing or armature failures...
everyone of them were gifts and I still think them a poor value especially when I tried to warranty two of them...


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks, Stick! Cancel it is then (Grumble grumble).


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Scratchndent said:


> Thanks, Stick! Cancel it is then (Grumble grumble).


I have several Craftsman routers and have never had any fail from bearing, housing, or armature failures! Also the newer stuff is *WAY* better than the Ryobi stuff Craftsman was selling years ago. Even my Craftsman/Ryobi 3.25 HP table router is 18 years old and going strong!

Cracked housing? That is almost always abuse! take care of your tools and most will last a long time. There are exceptions of course. I suppose the occasional bad reviews on Bosch routers are due to stupidity, but that doesn't apply to Craftsman? Talk about a double standard


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, if you are only going to have one router it should be a plunge type... you can do a lot more with it. There is nothing wrong with the Craftsman combo kits, many members own them and are happy with them. Stick is a professional and his routers see more work in two weeks than most home users perform in a year. This is why he opts for industrial quality routers.

Duane, I never had a Craftsman router fail me but I did no where near as much routing when I used them. Fair enough?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't own either, but for hobby use both the 12 amp and 14 amp Craftsman kits look like a good value. I especially like the 14 amp and have had one in my cart more than once. Only reason i haven't bought one is that i don't need it and i've come to my senses. I wish i could do that on other stuff!!

ScratchandDent--i sent you a PM, take a look at what is there!! Might save you some $$$. 

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dmeadows said:


> I have several Craftsman routers and have never had any fail from bearing, housing, or armature failures! Also the newer stuff is *WAY* better than the Ryobi stuff Craftsman was selling years ago. Even my Craftsman/Ryobi 3.25 HP table router is 18 years old and going strong!
> 
> Cracked housing? That is almost always abuse! take care of your tools and most will last a long time. There are exceptions of course. I suppose the occasional bad reviews on Bosch routers are due to stupidity, but that doesn't apply to Craftsman? Talk about a double standard


work it to death but hold on the abuse...
new sears outta the box didn't finish up the 1st day from cutting 1/4" slots for splines... 
mean while back at the ranch there's a Bosch 1608(?) (circa 1982) that it's only mission in life is to make those slots...

the sears top bearing holder was some composite material that changed shape because of excessive heat... you could hear the bearing complaining shortly (very shortly) before everything went south... and when I tried to warranty it that left still more bad taste in my mouth....
after all that, why go there to start with???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FWIW, I was doing around 1700LF of slot in 4/4 VGF... didn't make it to the half way point of completion with their 2 HP router... 1/4x5/16" slot should have been no challenge...


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

I appreciate ALL of you guys, you have been there and done that, it's wonderful to get the sage advice and information, even or especially when you don't agree with one another. Earl, Duane, and Mike I really like your egalitarianism, your attitude that there is no one size fits all, and each of us have to make choices based on our own individual needs, circumstances, budget, and spouse-complaint-factor. As for the rest of you...thank you for your wisdom and stubbornness. I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Robert


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Spouse complaint factor?? Never an issue for me. What she doesn't know she can't complain about!!

Actually, my wife is incredibly patient and forgiving. Some nights she'd like for me to come in the house, or maybe go off the property with her--so I try to do that once a month or so!
earl


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Spouse Complaint Factor, SCF*

Actually, my wife is also a saint. Her father was an old world craftsman himself who built a 4-car garage (by himself) and made it into a first class workshop. Unfortunately that was before my time, and when I was first dating my future wife, she mentioned something about her mom auctioning off all her father's tools, lamenting the fact that he had begged her to make sure all the tools go to people who can love them and appreciate them, even if she had to give them away. 

We never made it to the auction (2 hours away) and I regret I lost the opportunity. He apparently had 10 or more routers at the time, cabinets filled with jigs, expensive bits, everything went for pennies on the dollar.

Anyway, my wife understands my tool lust, and appreciates the fact that I'm decent at repairing stuff for her, but gets real nervous when I spend too much money - which she has a right to. She complains, "when you explain it to me, and how it's a special sale that won't repeat soon, and all the great things we can do with it - I get weak and agree. Then later I slap my forehead, remembering that you already have 5 sets of screwdrivers and 8 wrench sets, and what was I thinking????"

She gets 5 gold stars just for putting up with me. Once I was with some friends telling them about my latest tool acquisitions. When someone asked, "what kind of things do you do with all your tools?" She claims I said, "Oh, well, I don't know, I just kind of add them to my collection". I don't remember, but then I have adult-onset ADHD. So she's a saint.


----------

